# I need a 95 240sx layout for fuse box



## daddydarush (Jan 10, 2005)

i just bought the car and it needs a few fuses but i dont know what goes where.....and the cover that shows the fuses isnt on it

anyone got em for me?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

give me a few days, and i will post the pics on imagestation.com


----------



## daddydarush (Jan 10, 2005)

did u get the picture of the fuse layout yet?


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

I got the owners manual on PDF if you want it. Or i can go take a picture of my box. its a 95 240sx


----------



## enzo 240 (Feb 15, 2005)

can u post both of them if its not to much truble because i also need them.


Thanx Vincenzo


----------

